# بلوكات اوتوكاد جاهزه لوحدات التبريد الخاصه بكارير



## zanitty (18 فبراير 2009)

انا جايبها من على موقع كارير يعنى مقاسات مظبوطه 100 % ان شاء الله عشان اللى عاوز يرسم و يعرف المكان عنده هيقضى و اللا لا
احسن لك ما تعمل مربع و تعتبره وحده تبريد يا اللى فى بالى :85:قال ايه و تيجى تركب الوحده فى الموقع تلاقيها دخلت فى الحيطه من الناحيتين :82:
يمكن لو ملحقتش انزل لكم اللنك النهارده يبقى السبت باذن الله عشان معاد الدوام ممكن يخلص و انا لسه برفع الفايل على الموقع


----------



## على الشاعر (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا مقدما يا بشمهندس

الى الامام دائما


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (19 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت الجنة*

إحنا مستنيين اللينك منك


----------



## amr fathy (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير..............


----------



## zanitty (21 فبراير 2009)

اللنك وصل يا رجاله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و يا رب ينفعكم فعلا
http://ifile.it/qdmue1j


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (21 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت الجنة*

ما شاء الله موضوع ممتاز ولمزيد من المواضيع المميزه


----------



## مهندس/علي (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي الموضوع جميل وتقريبا انا رافع المقاسات من الكتالوج وعامل بلوكات جاهزة لكاريير وترين ويورك بس شكرا ليك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## zanitty (21 فبراير 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> شكرا اخي الموضوع جميل وتقريبا انا رافع المقاسات من الكتالوج وعامل بلوكات جاهزة لكاريير وترين ويورك بس شكرا ليك وربنا يوفقك


يا راجل و سايبنا كده
ابعت يا باشمهندس دى تحفه فنيه اللى انت بتقول عليها دى
كارير و تراين و يورك
ابعت ارجوك


----------



## firashameed3 (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ولكن لم يرفع الملف اذا ممكن رابط ثاني


----------



## السياب احمد (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الى الامام دائما


----------



## السياب احمد (21 فبراير 2009)

بس ياحبي ما عرفت كيف انزله من الموقع


----------



## mohamed mech (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جارى التحميل يا راجل يا زوق انتا


----------



## zanitty (22 فبراير 2009)

السياب احمد قال:


> بس ياحبي ما عرفت كيف انزله من الموقع


 بص يا قمر
هتخش ع الموقع عادى خالص ولا كانك عاوز منه حاجه
هتلاقى من فوق كلمه Request Download Ticket دوس عليها و لا كانك واخد بالك منه هيطلع لك مربع فيه 3 حروف اكتبهم فى المربع الابيض الفاضى اللى جنبه و بعدين دوس اوك
هتلاقيه غصب عنه راح مطلع لك جمله الداون لود


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مارادونا الملتقي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (28 فبراير 2009)

مارادونا حته واحده
ده انا مستكتر زانيتى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 فبراير 2009)

مش شغاله عندي ياzoz
اوتوكاد كام؟
والوندوز؟


----------



## zanitty (28 فبراير 2009)

باشا هى الملفات dxf يعنى اى اوتوكاد يفتحها عادى بس انت افتح الاوتوكاد الاول و بعدين اعمل اوبن و حدد امتداد الفايلات اللى عاوزه تتفتح DXF بدل ما هى DWG او دوس على اى ملف دبل كليك و لما يقول لك اختار البرنامج اللى تفتح بيه اختار له الاوتوكاد
و الف هنا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 فبراير 2009)

اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه الحلاوه دي---الله الله الله عليك يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاولد


----------



## zanitty (28 فبراير 2009)

بعض ما عندكم يا ابو الزيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 فبراير 2009)

سؤال الخميس يا زوز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طناش!!!!


----------



## zanitty (28 فبراير 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> سؤال الخميس يا زوز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طناش!!!!


 مش طناش و الله و بعدين ده كان الاربع
بس اول الاسبوع بيبقى الشغل مضغوط معلش
و بعدين اكتب لى هنا اللنك بتاع موضوعك عشان مش فاكر عنوانه و كنت هدور عليه لما افضى


----------



## ابو خليل طه (14 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية و يوفقك


----------



## سامحنى (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا عبدة وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## khaldoon kamal (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا" وبارك الله بك


----------



## 000403 (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسد ليث (25 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي زانتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
*


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا و بارك الله فيكم و اكرمكم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير

ياراجل أنا بغيب يوم أو يمكن ساعات عن المنتدى و برجع و في حاجات بتروح مني و لو انت محطتش التعليق الأخير كان حيروح مني الكنز ده

على العموم 

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

بس يا خالد الموضوع ده قديم و راح و رجع اول صفحه دى كذا مره 
و كمان زيكو حاطه هايبر لنك على موضوع كتالوجات جميع الوحدات بتاعه اللى هو اصلا محطوط هايبر لنك فى موضوه سنه تانيه تكيف
تبقى انت يا ابنى متعمد ان الموضوع ده يروح منك


----------



## حسام محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

كل عمرك متميز يا باشا 
بالتوفييييييييييييييييق


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

تسلم يا حسام يا رافع معنوياتى


----------



## حسام محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

أخي زانيتي 
اول شي يسعدلي اوقاتك 
تاني شي انت بتستحق اكتر من الشكر بكتير 
وصدقا عم احكي بدون مجاملة 
بيكفي زوقك ولباقتك يا باشا 
مافيني قلك غير الله يوفقك يا رب ويوجهلك الخير


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

تسلم يا حسام بجد
احرجتنى و مش عارف ارد
شكرا


----------



## حسام محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

العفو يا معلمنا 
وباتجاه الاحسن انشا الله


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

قل
ان شاء الله
و لا تقل
انشاء الله


----------



## حسام محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

صح والله معك حق 
إن شاء الله 
لانو ما بيصير تنكتب بالشكل التاني 
يسلمو يا معلم ع التنويه 
شكرا


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اللنك وصل يا رجاله
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و يا رب ينفعكم فعلا
> http://ifile.it/qdmue1j


شكرا يازانيتي والله لازم تكون كابتن الفريق مع انو لي عليك عتب بس منحكي على الماسنجر


----------



## asd_84 (10 يونيو 2009)

في كل مكان تلاقي زانيتي 

الله يجزيك خيرا ويزدك فضلا ويصلح لك قلبك

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## علوووووه (25 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر يا باشا بس يارب تشتغل


----------



## zanitty (25 يونيو 2009)

هتشتغل يا باشا ان شاء الله متقلقش


----------



## nafiz jaber (25 يونيو 2009)

يا سلام عليك ياريت شي زيو بس للتبريد


----------



## zanitty (25 يونيو 2009)

للتبريد يعنى اجيب ايه ؟


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ........... و نفع بك ....... ادعولي يا جماعة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يجزيك الخير يا معلم


----------



## berd (18 يوليو 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> شكرا اخي الموضوع جميل وتقريبا انا رافع المقاسات من الكتالوج وعامل بلوكات جاهزة لكاريير وترين ويورك بس شكرا ليك وربنا يوفقك



ياريت تاخد فينا حسنات وتبعت لنا البلكات:77::77::77::77:


----------



## zanitty (18 يوليو 2009)

انسى يا بيرد ان على يبعت باقى البلوكات عشان بيخش من دايل اب للاسف و هيبقى شئ فى منتهى الصعوبه عليه انه يرفع الشغل
نرجو التماس العذر له
و على فكره بلوكات كارير دى من موقع كارير نفسه يعنى شئ مووثوق منه كابعاد


----------



## mohamedelkas (18 يوليو 2009)

يا معالى الباشا انا مشعارف انزل الملف قولى اعمل اية وانا اعمل،،،،،،


----------



## zanitty (18 يوليو 2009)

دوس على الرابط ده 
http://ifile.it/qdmue1j
هتطلع لك شاشه فيها من فوق على الشمال request download ticket
دوس عليها هتتغير لكلمه دوان لود دوس عليها و عيش
ممكن ما بين الخطوه الاولانيه و التانيه يطلع لك 3 ارقام اكتبههم و دوس انتر


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 يوليو 2009)

{{{ ترين ÷ كارير × يورك }}}={{{ carrier ÷ york × trane }}} ‏(




12345) 

جميع كتالوجات و AutoCad block
-----------------------------------كارير
+---------------------------------ترين
+-------- -----------------------يورك
هنـــا-->


{{{ ترين ÷ كارير × يورك }}}={{{ carrier ÷ york × trane }}} ‏(



12345)


----------



## alaa_84 (18 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله موضوع ممتاز يا زانيتى


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لك وبالتوفيق 
:63:


----------



## oubai (26 سبتمبر 2009)

سؤال:ما أهم أربع شركات تكييف في العالم (بترتييب)


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام و انتم بخير
جزاكم الله خيرا و في انتظار المزيد من افضالك


----------



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## المتكامل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد المهندسى (11 مارس 2010)

file expired 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhmoodk (12 مارس 2010)

*file expired*
* ايش العمل*​


----------



## ارطيش (12 مارس 2010)

يا احلى بشمهندس لك الاحترام ولكن اللنك عطلان وارجو الاعادة برابط اخر يا أمير


----------



## zanitty (12 مارس 2010)

اعتذر لانتهاء الرابط فقد رفعته قبل ان انشئ مكتبه على مواقع الرفع فكان له تاريخ صلاحيه معين انتهى بعده 
و هذا رابط بديل لنفس الملف
http://www.mediafire.com/?vi1jykmtywy


----------



## mhmoodk (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (13 مارس 2010)

استاذ زانيتي دايما انت كبير


----------



## tarekdia (13 مارس 2010)

يا ريت اللينك تانى ربنا يخليك لانها expired يا باشمهندس وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## zanitty (13 مارس 2010)

mhmoodk قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور
> وبارك الله فيك


و فيك بارك الله


سمير شربك قال:


> استاذ زانيتي دايما انت كبير


لا كبير يا ابو سمره فكلنا يتعلم


tarekdia قال:


> يا ريت اللينك تانى ربنا يخليك لانها expired يا باشمهندس وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


حبيبى تم اعاده وضع الرابط و الرابط الجديد يعمل و مضمون 10000 %


----------



## aati badri (14 مارس 2010)

تشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يامبدع
رفضت كبير وانت فعلا كبير
بالله عليك لا ترفض مبدع يا مبدع


----------



## aly sobhy (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (10 يناير 2011)

اللينك شغال ولكن رابط التحميل غير موجود


----------



## zanitty (11 يناير 2011)

محمدمحمودعبدالعال قال:


> اللينك شغال ولكن رابط التحميل غير موجود


اتفضل حمل اللى انت عاوزه
http://www.mediafire.com/?9vd93hj08mieb


----------



## mecano_999 (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ربي يوفقك ويدخلك فسيح جناته لاننا بحاجه ماسه لمساهماتكم والف الف الف تحيه


----------



## kokohamo2003 (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## zanitty (15 يناير 2011)

zanitty قال:


> اتفضل حمل اللى انت عاوزه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9vd93hj08mieb





kokohamo2003 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى لكن الرابط لايعمل


اتفضل


----------



## mokhtar (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## amr_685 (16 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا الى الامام دائما*​


----------



## goor20 (16 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## القلب الودود (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجوكم لو حد عنده بلوكات اوتوكاد جاهزة لوحدات تكثيف كاريير 240 يرفعها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## soma30 (5 مارس 2012)

اللينك بايظ يا هندسة


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 مارس 2012)

اللينك هنا 
​


----------

